# Petco fail



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

Checking the Petco website because I have a coupon for some eco earth and I stumble upon this...
http://about.petco.com/2016-04-28-Petco-Expands-Tarantula-Offerings-to-Include-25-Different-Breeds

This is the list of available Ts Petco is now stocking. 
Had to do some Googling to figure out the common names for some of these but look at the Ts that some poor unsuspecting child will be inevitably taking home...

(From their website):

*Temperate Tarantulas:*

Chaco Golden Knee
Costa Rican Stripe-Knee
Haitian Brown
Mexican Curly Hair
Mexican Red Leg
Mexican Red Rump
Oklahoma Brown
Texas Tan
*Mozambique Golden Baboon (A ezendami)*
*Rear Horned Baboon (C darlingi) *
*Usumbara Orange Baboon (P murinus)*
Rose Hair
*Tropical Tarantula:*

Brazilian Black & White
Brazilian Giant Salmon
Brazilian Giant White Knee
Brazilian Red & White
Brazilian White Banded
Costa Rican Tiger Rump
Guyana Pink Toe
*Indian Ornamental (P regalis)*
*Ivory Ornamental (P subfusca)*
*King Baboon (P muticus)*
*Mysore Ornamental (P striata)*
*Trinidad Chevron (P cambridgei)*
*Venezuelan Sun Tiger (P irminia)*


----------



## dopamine (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow. "Haitian Browns" aren't the friendliest species out there lol. I didn't even notice the highlighted pokies and baboons either  I doubt they'll provide any kind of cautionary info that'll get in the way of a sale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 23, 2016)

You would've thought they'd know better by now.... I know they have received multiple complaints about it. 
Are these sold in those tarantula huts?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

dopamine said:


> Wow. "Haitian Browns" aren't the friendliest species out there lol. I doubt they'll provide any kind of cautionary info that'll get in the way of a sale.


I didn't recognize that name or Google it but yeah that's P cancerides...not something you want to take home to show your toddler.

I can't believe they sell pokies!

And can you imagine a first time T buyer trying to get that "little orange fluffball" out of whatever cup they send you home with it in? Let alone the Petco employee trying to get it _into_ said cup...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> You would've thought they'd know better by now.... I know they have received multiple complaints about it.
> Are these sold in those tarantula huts?


I would imagine so, that way employees don't have to handle them. I've seen 3" avics in those tiny Tarantula Huts before...


----------



## EulersK (Dec 23, 2016)

The location right by where I work sells these, they always have fresh stock. Whether they're being sold or just dying off, I'm not sure. They always say that they'll carry those hot species, but I've never seen anything other than NW terrestrials.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## dopamine (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm guessing they'll still be using those tarantula huts. Hoping for a warning label of some kind but not holding my breath. Poor T's

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 23, 2016)

Can't wait to see the news headline:

"Kid hospitalized because parents bought him a Pokie from petco with no prior research and also Petco is Stupid."

Thats how I would write it anyways.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

EulersK said:


> The location right by where I work sells these, they always have fresh stock. Whether they're being sold or just dying off, I'm not sure. They always say that they'll carry those hot species, but I've never seen anything other than NW terrestrials.


I'm sure every Petco has at least one reptile enthusiast that knows _something_ about Ts...or at least has heard enough about OBTs to tell their managers not to order them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Can't wait to see the news headline:
> "Kid hospitalized because parents bought him a Pokie from petco with no prior research and also Petco is Stupid."
> Thats how I would write it anyways.


_'Tarantula escapes local Petco when "cool" teen attempts to handle - 3 hospitalized, *deadly* spider on the loose. Petco being sued for selling "monsters," story at 5'_


----------



## EulersK (Dec 23, 2016)

Paiige said:


> I'm sure every Petco has at least one reptile enthusiast that knows _something_ about Ts...or at least has heard enough about OBTs to tell their managers not to order them.


People in the stores have zero say on what they get for shipments - it's all automated based on inventory. They log any sales, deaths (which would also count as inventory going down), or escapes. From there, the system automatically tells their depot what needs to be replenished. 

As for education, not necessarily. With these tarantulas, all employees had to go through a "training" that involved reading a premade caresheet. You can guess what the caresheet said.

Note: A friend is a supervisor at one of these stores

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

EulersK said:


> deaths (which would also count as inventory going down)


That hurts my heart 
When hubby and I first started dating, he took a seasonal temp job at Petco just to make some extra money for the holidays...lasted one week because the animals were all treated so poorly and no one cared.


----------



## EulersK (Dec 23, 2016)

Paiige said:


> That hurts my heart
> When hubby and I first started dating, he took a seasonal temp job at Petco just to make some extra money for the holidays...lasted one week because the animals were all treated so poorly and no one cared.


I've just gotten so jaded in this hobby. Don't get me wrong, I love these creatures, but I'm not going to be a freedom fighter for them. Concerning those stores, I'd much rather see the mammals and birds be taken care of better. At the end of the day, these are just spiders. Those mammals/birds can feel pain and hunger, spiders just fizzle out and die. They do seem to take care of their mammals, so I'll give them credit there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I've just gotten so jaded in this hobby. Don't get me wrong, I love these creatures, but I'm not going to be a freedom fighter for them. Concerning those stores, I'd much rather see the mammals and birds be taken care of better. At the end of the day, these are just spiders. Those mammals/birds can feel pain and hunger, spiders just fizzle out and die. They do seem to take care of their mammals, so I'll give them credit there.


To me, it doesn't matter whether it can feel pain or abandonment - it's a living creature. I'm just a big bleeding heart, I can't help it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Dec 23, 2016)

@Paiige http://arachnoboards.com/threads/pe...cies-of-tarantulas-thoughts-and-rants.282714/

long story short @viper69 had a talk with corporate: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-conference-call-info.282783/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Award 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> @Paiige http://arachnoboards.com/threads/pe...cies-of-tarantulas-thoughts-and-rants.282714/
> 
> long story short @viper69 had a talk with corporate: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-conference-call-info.282783/


Oh jeez, didn't know this already happened...searching "Petco" brings up a whole bunch of results

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tygarys (Dec 23, 2016)

There is one up-side to this, they are a source of cheap slings if you have never raised one. I picked up a B. smithi sling from them some time back to give raising slings a try.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 23, 2016)

Tygarys said:


> There is one up-side to this, they are a source of cheap slings if you have never raised one. I picked up a B. smithi sling from them some time back to give raising slings a try.


Not sure how i feel about this statement. I understand cheaper means more accesible..but to support this kind of commerce simply for a cheap sling..
I don't know.
Besides, fellow hobbyists are more often than not willing to sell you a sling for much less than petco-prices. 
And i would not rely on what te package says when you buy a sling from them. News has traveled that people ended up with completely different species than they thought they bought. This includes buying a NW, and discovering it is in fact an OW.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Award 1


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 23, 2016)

Petco is a hell on earth for animals - regardless of species. Hate on animal rights groups all you want to, but they have spent forever trying to shut that place down for the cruelty that goes on there. And it goes on in Canada too - PJ's Pets were one of the very worst places there is and they are where I bought Evelyn, my first tarantula, almost 18 years ago. They carried species not appropriate for new people and I talked a 12 year old out of buying a C.lividum a couple of weeks after I got Evelyn. They experienced a rash of very bad publicity, due to the condition of the animals in their stores, and sales plummeted because of it. They have recently gone out of business and I couldn't be happier. Petco needs to go out of business too, but they won't as long as people continue to shop there. They are vile and despicable and I would love to see the end of them - tarantulas or no tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 23, 2016)

Paiige said:


> I'm sure every Petco has at least one reptile enthusiast that knows _something_ about Ts...or at least has heard enough about OBTs to tell their managers not to order them.


The managers would not be the ones to order them, more than likely, although in their weekly/monthly reports to head office they may try to make requests. They have regional buyers who sit at a desk, nowhere near any store, and order everything for a dozen locations in their region based upon sales figures and charts alone. Chances of any of them knowing a lick about tarantulas is slim and none. They probably have a .pdf, with a bunch of photos and a couple of lines of detail on each spider, and they use that to order them from.
That is the way big corporations usually work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> They probably have a .pdf, with a bunch of photos and a couple of lines of detail.


Are there any photos of OBTs that _aren't_ in a threat posture?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Dec 23, 2016)

Paiige said:


> Are there any photos of OBTs that _aren't_ in a threat posture?


Yeah, catch one in the middle of a meal 

Anywho, yeah this was sorted... somewhat. They won't carry OW, but lied to viper, me, and others who contacted them as they refuse to change the care. I'm not gonna lie, I did just get a B.smithi from them. It was from their first batch and was starting to get its colors since it's been living at the petco so long.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Yeah, catch one in the middle of a meal
> 
> Anywho, yeah this was sorted... somewhat. They won't carry OW, but lied to viper, me, and others who contacted them as they refuse to change the care. I'm not gonna lie, I did just get a B.smithi from them. It was from their first batch and was starting to get its colors since it's been living at the petco so long.


I picked up a boehmei hybrid from them, only because they were keeping it in a swamp and the poor thing was literally dying.


----------



## Willuminati (Dec 23, 2016)

Don't worry y'all, I'll make sure to clear out my local petcos of all pokies and feisty OWs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that Petco has stopped selling OWs. New labels are starting to show up without the OWs listed. I did see a P. cambridgei at mine in July though (not an OW, but still).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Abyss (Dec 23, 2016)

Smh we all collectivly agree they shouldnt sell T's and we all collectivly agree that we want them to stop selling T's yet 1/2 the comments here are of ppl who buy, bought, or plan to buy T's from them.........
Most of those supporting petco are speaking out saying how bad petco is......,,

How bout we dont act like its bad if we are gonna just run to petco an support them? Lets just tell the truth here and stick by it.

One thing i hate more then almost anything is when ppl talk a big game then run off an do the opposite.
Practice what you preach

If you want petco to stop sellin T's an think its wrong for them to do so then STOP giving them your business.

Rant over

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Icculus (Dec 23, 2016)

I was in petco today and they had a 1/4" g pulchripes sling in with a cricket that was at least twice as big.  I've also seen a 3" Rosie stuck in one of those huts. didn't even have any room to move.  it's to bad they can't take care of them better.  I've looked at that list before but out of the four petcos in my area I've only seen a avics,g pulchripes,b smithi, and rosies.


----------



## EulersK (Dec 24, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Smh we all collectivly agree they shouldnt sell T's and we all collectivly agree that we want them to stop selling T's yet 1/2 the comments here are of ppl who buy, bought, or plan to buy T's from them.........
> Most of those supporting petco are speaking out saying how bad petco is......,,
> 
> How bout we dont act like its bad if we are gonna just run to petco an support them? Lets just tell the truth here and stick by it.
> ...


But what about rescuing them?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 24, 2016)

Guys....let's keep our heads cool on this one ok? All previous threads on this subject ended up in flaming and intervention from moderators. Everything has been said about this topic at least a dozen times before. Hell, even  this post has been posted by me before. And that was a few weeks ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 24, 2016)

We beat this dead horse every few months or so. Buy from them or don't. Regardless, I doubt Petco will stop selling them anytime soon no matter what you decide to do.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Abyss (Dec 24, 2016)

EulersK said:


> But what about rescuing them?


Lol, i know how u feel about it pal


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 24, 2016)

Paiige said:


> Are there any photos of OBTs that _aren't_ in a threat posture?


My baby  she's an angel, I swear... never gave me a threat display, nothing :-s


----------



## EulersK (Dec 24, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> My baby  she's an angel, I swear... never gave me a threat display, nothing :-s


I told you to throw her away, man. Keeping a dead spider in a cage is just weird.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 24, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I told you to throw her away, man. Keeping a dead spider in a cage is just weird.


I'm not only a (female/s only)_ Pelinobius muticus_ registered sex offender, you know... I'm also an avid _Theraphosidae_ necrophile: *love *that pungent stench

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Moonohol (Dec 24, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm not only a (female/s only)_ Pelinobius muticus_ registered sex offender, you know... I'm also an avid _Theraphosidae_ necrophile: *love *that pungent stench


You're certainly something...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Dec 25, 2016)

Paiige said:


> To me, it doesn't matter whether it can feel pain or abandonment - it's a living creature. I'm just a big bleeding heart, I can't help it


My daughter feels bad for the crickets. She watched me feed my T yesterday and when I dropped a cricket into the enclosure it fell in the water dish and she freaked out because she thought it was going to drown. Of course I got it out and then she freaked out again when my T caught it. So I told her the T venom made it painless for the cricket. Not sure if that's true or not but it satisfied her.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## bryverine (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's that pdf pamphlet.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Joe1662 (Dec 25, 2016)

Who sell them to petco


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 25, 2016)

AmberDawnDays said:


> My daughter feels bad for the crickets. She watched me feed my T yesterday and when I dropped a cricket into the enclosure it fell in the water dish and she freaked out because she thought it was going to drown. Of course I got it out and then she freaked out again when my T caught it. So I told her the T venom made it painless for the cricket. Not sure if that's true or not but it satisfied her.


fun fact, Ts dont really need their venom for feeding as their fangs pretty much do all the work.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Dec 26, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Guys....let's keep our heads cool on this one ok? All previous threads on this subject ended up in flaming and intervention from moderators. Everything has been said about this topic at least a dozen times before. Hell, even  this post has been posted by me before. And that was a few weeks ago.





Trenor said:


> We beat this dead horse every few months or so. Buy from them or don't. Regardless, I doubt Petco will stop selling them anytime soon no matter what you decide to do.


Agreed on this topic . May I humbly suggest that the first rule of Arachnoboards be that no one talks about Petco . The second rule of the Arachnoboards is that *no one* talks about Petco . And that the third rule of the Arachnoboards be that we all know that his name was Robert Paulson . And if you forget these rules you're gonna get a lead salad !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 26, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> Agreed on this topic . May I humbly suggest that the first rule of Arachnoboards be that no one talks about Petco . The second rule of the Arachnoboards is that *no one* talks about Petco . And that the third rule of the Arachnoboards be that we all know that his name was Robert Paulson . And if you forget these rules you're gonna get a lead salad !!


Even after Googling it, i have no idea who or what Robert Paulson is...some sort of show-character?


----------



## Jeff23 (Dec 26, 2016)

For a long while my local Petco had a larger Psalm. irminia in a setup with almost no substrate and a half cylinder for its hide.  I never could see the T on any visit to the store but could see a little webbing on the half cylinder.  It finally disappeared.  I haven't seen any large T's lately (just those stupid bottles in the aquarium enclosure.  My local Petco has one guy that actually owns T's and does know their scientific names, but that still doesn't fix the bad husbandry.

I do like to buy their crickets while I am still trying to figure out on breeding my own prey.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Dec 26, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Even after Googling it, i have no idea who or what Robert Paulson is...some sort of show-character?


_Fight Club (1999)_ . Robert Paulson is a character . It would take too long to explain it here . The joke was that members aren't suppose to talk about Fight Club but they all do all the time , much like the never ending talk about Petco .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 27, 2016)

Joe1662 said:


> Who sell them to petco


LLL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tdcandama96 (Dec 28, 2016)

I just got my A. Avic from petco, she came in a tarantula hut and has a 2 1/2in legspan. Employee also said that she could stay in there for another month or so :c
poor baby.


----------



## EulersK (Dec 28, 2016)

Tdcandama96 said:


> I just got my A. Avic from petco, she came in a tarantula hut and has a 6' legspan. Employee also said that she could stay in there for another month or so :c
> poor baby.


I sure wish I could get any spider with a 6' legspan. I'd ride it to work every day and let it feed on children that get too close to me.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Tdcandama96 (Dec 28, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I sure wish I could get any spider with a 6' legspan. I'd ride it to work every day and let it feed on children that get too close to me.


LOL. typo on my part. of course i meant 2 1/2 inches but ya know.


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 28, 2016)

Tdcandama96 said:


> LOL. typo on my part. of course i meant 6 inch but ya know.


are you sure you measured her right? im pretty sure A avics dont get over 5".


----------



## Tdcandama96 (Dec 28, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> are you sure you measured her right? im pretty sure A avics dont get over 5".


my husband corrected me after i posted this.. i was looking at cm when i measured her. Wishing i could delete comments right about now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 28, 2016)

Tdcandama96 said:


> my husband corrected me after i posted this.. i was looking at cm when i measured her. Wishing i could delete comments right about now.


you can edit them.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Esherman81 (Dec 28, 2016)

I didn't even know they sold spiders ..I only like got fish from petco ..


----------



## MeAndMyRosie (Dec 28, 2016)

Paiige said:


> Checking the Petco website because I have a coupon for some eco earth and I stumble upon this...
> http://about.petco.com/2016-04-28-Petco-Expands-Tarantula-Offerings-to-Include-25-Different-Breeds
> 
> This is the list of available Ts Petco is now stocking.
> ...


No Way...Seriously....PETCO!!!! I surely would not buy a tarantula from there let alone any pet store for that. I remember one night me and my ex-husband was walking through a Petco store and my ex found a baby red tail boa lose curled up besides some boxes. To tell you the truth, none of the reptiles looked healthy and I wished I could have helped them all, but this little guy obviously got lose from his enclosure because of poor management and having young staff members that didn't care how they did their job. My ex put the boa in his pocket and took him home. With in 1-2 weeks the boa had died. Then a month later my best friend was walking around Petco and found a crested gecko on the wall. She rescued it and took it home. After getting the gecko home she found it to be very sick, but luckily she is a gecko addict and knew how to bring it back to good health. It's still living today and that was 7 years ago. 
When I later went back to Petco to buy some pet food about 2 mouths ago, I curiously walked over to the reptiles and saw a staff member cleaning out a leopard geckos enclosure and was holding the gecko by its tail as he cleaned the dirt out of the enclosure. BY ITS TAIL!!!! 
I was pissed off and had to say something to the manager at that point! The manager looked all about 12 years old and had a very negative attitude. Frankly, it was a waste of my time trying to have a conversation with him and could not believe he was hired as a role model figure such as a manager...
Now this is why I will only buy my reptiles and tarantulas from well know breeders. In my opinion, a pet store is a place to buy pet food or supplies and not living creatures. BUT like I said that is just my opinion!!


----------



## MeAndMyRosie (Dec 28, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> @Paiige http://arachnoboards.com/threads/pe...cies-of-tarantulas-thoughts-and-rants.282714/
> 
> long story short @viper69 had a talk with corporate: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-conference-call-info.282783/


Well praise you @viper69 for being a responsible leader with your employees. There needs to be more people like that who walk in the shoes of management. We do need to speak up more and made our voices heard !!


----------



## MeAndMyRosie (Dec 28, 2016)

EulersK said:


> But what about rescuing them?


I'm with you @EulersK ... if I could I would rescue every living creature there was!
Meet me on the corner and we can break in later tonight...oh and don't worry about those goldfish!!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 29, 2016)

MeAndMyRosie said:


> Well praise you @viper69 for being a responsible leader with your employees. There needs to be more people like that who walk in the shoes of management. We do need to speak up more and made our voices heard !!


Hello @MeAndMyRosie I believe there is confusion on your part. I'm not a manager of employees. I am simply a concerned, private citizen who contacted Petco corporate and expressed my concerns to the specific people in charge at their headquarters.

Too many people here in the USA think one voice can't make a difference, or that people will not be heard unless threats, intimidation or outright violence is used. Neither is true nor useful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Dec 29, 2016)

@viper69 got a promotion

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## viper69 (Dec 29, 2016)

G. pulchra said:


> @viper69 got a promotion


THAT would be nice!


----------



## MeAndMyRosie (Dec 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Hello @MeAndMyRosie I believe there is confusion on your part. I'm not a manager of employees. I am simply a concerned, private citizen who contacted Petco corporate and expressed my concerns to the specific people in charge at their headquarters.
> 
> Too many people here in the USA think one voice can't make a difference, or that people will not be heard unless threats, intimidation or outright violence is used. Neither is true nor useful.


Sorry about that @viper69 - I did misunderstand what I read, but still good for you for speaking up! And yes, it does take more than just one voice..


----------



## doodledog (Apr 11, 2017)

It's funny that I stumbled upon this older thread now, as I was reading on MSN Online that an 11yr old boy just died from rat bite fever from a rat purchased at a Petco.  The rat never bit him, he just handled it, which I understand is a way to transmit the illness as well.  I guess the parents are suing Petco now.  But since Petco is well lawyered-up, they will most likely blame the buyers, stating that they signed an agreement and should have read the dangers...yada, yada, yada....

On another note, they ARE selling T's.  They are doing it by me, and I'm in 'burb near Cleveland, OH.  Last time I checked their inventory, they had Chilean Rose Hairs, Mexican Red Knees, and Pink Toes....one of their cashiers was going off on how she wanted to buy a Pink Toe for a 1st T and was just going to snatch one up (which wouldn't be super bad or anything), but she knew nothing, nada, zip about T's and as a beginner myself, I didn't feel I could educate her enough atm, but I did offer her what l could in the way of advice....I hope she took it!!


----------



## viper69 (Apr 12, 2017)

doodledog said:


> It's funny that I stumbled upon this older thread now, as I was reading on MSN Online that an 11yr old boy just died from rat bite fever from a rat purchased at a Petco.  The rat never bit him, he just handled it, which I understand is a way to transmit the illness as well.  I guess the parents are suing Petco now.  But since Petco is well lawyered-up, they will most likely blame the buyers, stating that they signed an agreement and should have read the dangers...yada, yada, yada....
> 
> On another note, they ARE selling T's.  They are doing it by me, and I'm in 'burb near Cleveland, OH.  Last time I checked their inventory, they had Chilean Rose Hairs, Mexican Red Knees, and Pink Toes....one of their cashiers was going off on how she wanted to buy a Pink Toe for a 1st T and was just going to snatch one up (which wouldn't be super bad or anything), but she knew nothing, nada, zip about T's and as a beginner myself, I didn't feel I could educate her enough atm, but I did offer her what l could in the way of advice....I hope she took it!!


I hope your advice was to visit the site here and ask questions.


----------



## doodledog (Apr 12, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I hope your advice was to visit the site here and ask questions.


Oh yeah!  AB is most prevalent in my conversations about T's.  You guys are better than most books out there on the subject.  Like I've read here many times, NOTHING beats experience in this "hobby"....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 12, 2017)

Just a random thought...if you have to sign a release form to buy a live animal at a store, i would never buy one. I know the law is very loosely interpreted in the US, and liability claims are numerous. But signing a form to get an animal? The fact that petco will be liable for any injuries a sold animal inflicts is just as ridiculous. If you tried to do that here, prepare to be laughed at...
Like people apparently are dumb enough to buy an animal without realizing it could do damage or injure someone. Smh...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jaycied (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm also completely opposed to the spiderling huts that Petco provides. Mostly because the majority of species offered are terrestrial, and no burrowing material is provided (a sponge? really?). I was happy to see at one particular petco that they had an employee that knew at least something about Ts; they had filled up most of the enclosure with cocofiber to make a better (temporary!) enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 12, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Just a random thought...if you have to sign a release form to buy a live animal at a store, i would never buy one. I know the law is very loosely interpreted in the US, and liability claims are numerous. But signing a form to get an animal? The fact that petco will be liable for any injuries a sold animal inflicts is just as ridiculous. If you tried to do that here, prepare to be laughed at...


As a lawyer, and knowing how litigious people can be (especially when deep pockets are involved), if I were running a pet store, I would have customers sign releases when buying any live animal.

It might seem ridiculous to sue a pet store when your pet bites you, but even a totally frivolous claim costs money to defend. We're talking thousands of dollars in legal fees (defense lawyers bill by the hour) before you even get to court. In fact, plaintiffs' lawyers routinely rely on this in order to extort money from defendants and their insurance companies. (It is cheaper to pay a nuisance settlement than to defend a frivolous case.)

Sometimes I wish the U.S. had a system where a losing plaintiff had to pay the defendant's legal fees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 12, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> We're talking thousands of dollars in legal fees (defense lawyers bill by the hour) before you even get to court.


Muahahah, you're lucky that you are in the U.S  

I know a lot of lawyers, one of my friends is one and, due to the crysis, once he had to follow (literally 'stalk', ah ah) one of his customers to the bancomat/cash machine for 50 Euro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Muahahah, you're lucky that you are in the U.S
> 
> I know a lot of lawyers, one of my friends is one and, due to the crysis, once he had to follow (literally 'stalk', ah ah) one of his customers to the bancomat/cash machine for 50 Euro


Insurance companies pay their bills reliably, but if I were practicing criminal law or family law, I would demand the money up front.


----------



## CEC (Apr 12, 2017)

This is a real Petco fail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 4


----------



## viper69 (Apr 13, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> and liability claims are numerous. ..


Welcome to America, one of the greediest cultures around, where few are willing to take responsibility for their actions, and the corporations are unwilling to do the same. It's just greed, nothing more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## patriotgator (Apr 13, 2017)

CEC said:


> This is a real Petco fail.
> 
> View attachment 236795


Is that a snake?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 13, 2017)

CEC said:


> This is a real Petco fail.
> 
> View attachment 236795


Someone got a good meal and people learned about nature. I bet the shock was real.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh man, damp substrate for a B smithi? What were they thinking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boina (Apr 13, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> As a lawyer, and knowing how litigious people can be (especially when deep pockets are involved), if I were running a pet store, I would have customers sign releases when buying any live animal.
> 
> It might seem ridiculous to sue a pet store when your pet bites you, but even a totally frivolous claim costs money to defend. We're talking thousands of dollars in legal fees (defense lawyers bill by the hour) before you even get to court. In fact, plaintiffs' lawyers routinely rely on this in order to extort money from defendants and their insurance companies. (It is cheaper to pay a nuisance settlement than to defend a frivolous case.)
> 
> Sometimes I wish the U.S. had a system where a losing plaintiff had to pay the defendant's legal fees.


It's like that in Germany - you lose you pay ALL fees.


----------



## patriotgator (Apr 14, 2017)

I called a petco to see if they had any Ts.  They did but didn't know what kind it was. It was labeled assorted tarantula.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 14, 2017)

Someone needs to enter into a Petco and say:

" Good day, Sir. I'm here because I'd love to hear about and view your _Theraphosidae _exquisite selection!  "

Petco _brain _would start malfunctioning :-s

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 15, 2017)

patriotgator said:


> I called a petco to see if they had any Ts.  They did but didn't know what kind it was. It was labeled assorted tarantula.


"Now hold on, Lois! A Pokie's a Pokie, but the Mystery Box could be anything! It could even be a Pokie!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paiige (Apr 15, 2017)

I've purchased a few Ts from Petco but I wouldn't again. The only exception is when an animal is "surrendered" back to the store (ie dumped off in a shoe box). Which is how I got my B. albopilosum 'Nicaragua.' Petco stores (at least near me) are no longer allowed to carry anything other than the slings in the little plastic tarantula huts so any juveniles/sub adults/adults surrendered there are just condemned to spend their days rotting away in the overstock/sick rooms. My two local stores both have my numbers and know to call me in the event that this happens. If I bring my own enclosure they just give them to me at no charge just to get them into a good home. I'm pretty close with the small animal keepers at both stores because we buy our crickets there and also spend obscene amounts of money on cat toys


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 15, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Petco stores (at least near me) are no longer allowed to carry anything other than the slings in the little plastic tarantula huts so any juveniles/sub adults/adults surrendered there are just condemned to spend their days rotting away in the overstock/sick rooms.


Seriously?  Doesn't seem right.  Would corporate really do that?  Especially given how long it takes many species to grow out of the small sling stage it would seem counter productive (from their corporate greed standpoint) to not have a selection for the ones that want a "big giant hairy spider right now" and shell out all kinds of money for heat lamps, sponges, and all the other garbage.


----------



## user 666 (Apr 15, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Seriously?  Doesn't seem right.  Would corporate really do that?  Especially given how long it takes many species to grow out of the small sling stage it would seem counter productive (from their corporate greed standpoint) to not have a selection for the ones that want a "big giant hairy spider right now" and shell out all kinds of money for heat lamps, sponges, and all the other garbage.


My local pet stores don't carry tarantulas at all.


----------



## CyclingSam (Apr 15, 2017)

CEC said:


> This is a real Petco fail.
> 
> View attachment 236795


Wait, are those not normal feeders?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

